# Anyone from Manitoba



## shashy (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,
My family and I are relocating to Canada from the UK, hopefully around this time next year. We are hoping to come over and research Manitoba, as this is where we think we may wish to relocate to. Hopefully we will have our research trip late October, early November.
Could anyone give me some more info on the area and advise the best places to stay and do our research in Manitoba. We will be flying into Winnipeg and would like to look around Brandon, Dauphin area.
Look forward to any info.
Regards
Shashy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

shashy said:


> Hi,
> My family and I are relocating to Canada from the UK, hopefully around this time next year. We are hoping to come over and research Manitoba, as this is where we think we may wish to relocate to. Hopefully we will have our research trip late October, early November.
> Could anyone give me some more info on the area and advise the best places to stay and do our research in Manitoba. We will be flying into Winnipeg and would like to look around Brandon, Dauphin area.
> Look forward to any info.
> ...


Manitoba has a small population because of its location right in the centre of the country. It is what's known as a prairie Province and it is flatter than Twiggy's chest. Outside of Winnipeg it is mainly rural. the Peg has 60% of Manitoba's population.
It is an extremely cold area in the winter and famous for its mosquitos (mossies) in the summer. Brandon, the second largest city in Province only has just over 50,000 residents and Dauphin even less. If small town living is your style then you'll be right at home.
I believe there are direct flights inaugurated this past June from London to Winnipeg but it remains to be seen if the service continues beyond its teething stage.


----------



## ajw859 (Oct 8, 2009)

manitoba is a nice place,plenty of space . i bought a place in 2005.
schools decent, just expect to travel a little if you live out of town.
november is getting cold there, winters are cold, but simple preparation is all it takes.
PM for more info,
depending on what you plan to do when you arrive for a living will determine the areas to search. not saying suck eggs or anything


----------



## richardhenderson (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Shashy
Manitoba is fantastic! I know I live here.
Brandon has really come into it's own with lot's of retail. If I were to stay in Brandon, Canad inn has a nice hotel with water park there. The Super 8 is right on the main highway with pool and hot tub, The first thing I would do when I get to Winnipeg is head downtown to "the Forks" to gather a lot of information from the Tourism Manitoba Center. It is full of "free" regional books and the calendar will list all the upcoming events in the province.
Rick H.


----------



## CreateSean (Oct 11, 2009)

Born and raised in Manitoba - boring. I moved out of Winnipeg as soon as I possibly could and haven't looked back.

Auld Yin is correct that Manitoba is mostly flat, but going east towards Ontario the Canadian Shield kicks in and it gets very rocky and hilly especially in the Kenora area. Manitoba is good if you like the outdoors including camping, hunting and fishing. If you're a city person I'd look elsewhere.

When I repatriate back to Canada I'm looking at moving to Ottawa - mostly because it's a city I haven't lived in and will allow me to explore eastern Canada on my vacations. I've seen enough of Western Canada so don't want to live in that area.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

ajw859 said:


> manitoba is a nice place,plenty of space . i bought a place in 2005.
> schools decent, just expect to travel a little if you live out of town.
> november is getting cold there, winters are cold, but simple preparation is all it takes.
> PM for more info,
> depending on what you plan to do when you arrive for a living will determine the areas to search. not saying suck eggs or anything


I have online friend who told me that Manitoba is a GREAT place. For me, being a mother of three, my priority is my family's wellness and my children's education. And the very first thing I am looking for are schools, churches and strong values environment.

My family is looking forward to be moving to Manitoba as soon as get a job offer. Not yet... but waiting...


----------



## richardhenderson (Oct 9, 2009)

The best part of Winnipeg is you can commute right across the city by car in about 20 minutes or so. The best part of the City I think are near the University of Manitoba, Transcona is very nice but far from downtown.
Richard


----------



## hmmpod (Dec 14, 2009)

*living in Brandon*



shashy said:


> Hi,
> My family and I are relocating to Canada from the UK, hopefully around this time next year. We are hoping to come over and research Manitoba, as this is where we think we may wish to relocate to. Hopefully we will have our research trip late October, early November.
> Could anyone give me some more info on the area and advise the best places to stay and do our research in Manitoba. We will be flying into Winnipeg and would like to look around Brandon, Dauphin area.
> Look forward to any info.
> ...


Hi Shashy
i have just read your post so by the time you read this you might already be in Canada! Anyway just to let you know our experience re living in Manitoba ! We came over the end of July 2010, we live and work in Brandon. It is all very strange at first and expensive i.e setting up home again as we sold everything we owned in the uk apart from our house which is on the market at present. I hace 2 sons age 15 and eldest just turned 18- this is where its hard, my youngest son goes to the local high school -hard for him new teachers, people etc but he made new friends easily so is settling better, my eldest son who has left school in uk tried to go to college here but the course he wants is full for next 2 years so we now have to try and get him work permit but can only do that when we get PR status!!! The mossies are awful especially when we landed in july -we bought all the sprays etc but they still get ya !! we have been warned about winter so are preparing for it with coats boots etc should be fun as there is loads to do !! It is also hard to find a place to rent there are a lot of student rooms to rent but if you have a family you really need a house/appt- rent is expensive! Brandon is a lovely place and the people here are really friendly, the weather at present is beautiful to say its october! Groceries can be expensive compared to uk and you have to go to a couple more stores to get everything you need-there is also 12% tax on top of most things at the checkout- so when you think youre getting a bargain just remember there is 12% to be added on. Our experience is limited at the moment as only been here 2 months- but we have visited places like clear lake -really recommend visiting there its brill! Dauphin doesnt have much there really -we went last weekend to check it out but on the way we did see 3 bears- amazing to see and a baby one too !! Anyhow i wish you luck in your new life -its a long journey but worth it and i would def recommend Brandon!
bye for now H


----------



## shashy (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi H,
Thanks for the reply. We are not already in Canada yet, we are still waiting for PR Visa's. All being well we should have these in the next few months, we had our meds done today.
We are hoping to make the move around May/June next year. We have booked our reccie trip for February, so might see the worst of the weather whilst we are there. We are still not sure where we would like to settle yet, we are going to try to look at as many places as possible on our reccie trip, hoping to look at Calgary, Saskachewan and Manitoba (weather allowing us to drive!!). The Mosquitoes are putting me off of Manitoba at the moment, I react really badly to bites. We are hoping to rent when we first arrive and buy a house after a couple of months. Our main problem is we have 4 dogs and I have heard it is quite hard to rent as not alot of landlords allow dogs. Its nice to hear from someone who has made the move already and I wish you all the best of luck in your new life in Canada too.
Shashy


----------



## Rick Winnipeg (Sep 27, 2014)

*Winnipeg*



shashy said:


> Hi,
> My family and I are relocating to Canada from the UK, hopefully around this time next year. We are hoping to come over and research Manitoba, as this is where we think we may wish to relocate to. Hopefully we will have our research trip late October, early November.
> Could anyone give me some more info on the area and advise the best places to stay and do our research in Manitoba. We will be flying into Winnipeg and would like to look around Brandon, Dauphin area.
> Look forward to any info.
> ...


I live outside Winnipeg and work in Winnipeg
Can help with some information, what is best way to communicate
Rick


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Rick Winnipeg said:


> I live outside Winnipeg and work in Winnipeg
> Can help with some information, what is best way to communicate
> Rick



Maybe the first thing you should do is to look at the dates on the posts in this thread.


----------



## tapped out (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Rick
I will take help if you are offering. I have a ton of questions.


----------



## tapped out (Jul 30, 2014)

My family and I are from South Africa and we want to immigrate to Canada (Manitoba) 
I may be jumping the gun but there would be a explanatory visit involved in first quarter of 2015 I am sure I will need lots of help ie accommodation,travel and just general information. Can you help? And if so how do I contact you.


----------



## luvcanada369 (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree, if youre a city person, winnipeg is no comparison to bigger canadian cities like Vancouver and Montreal, (and I guess Toronto). I am Canadian, originally from Quebec - montreal area but moved to Winnipeg because of family stuff 20 years ago. I love it! It's kinda weird because its at least 8 hours from a big city (Minneapolis) so somehow it's evolved in its own weird way, but it's generally very friendly, there is shopping and big bars here, but depending on the size of the city that you come from, it might seem small. What I like about Winnipeg, is that it is a big city (6th largest in Canada I think??) but it always feels like a small town somehow, Someone you know, will always know someone else you know, or knew. It's weird. also when you go out you will always see familiar faces. Which I like.


----------

